# tiny snail id please



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

saw this little guy motoring along anyone know what he is, its in a water bottle cap for size reference


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a gazillion of them in my refugium. They are babies from a bigger one I have in my display tank. I can't remember the type of snail, but I did find it on the list at chucksaddiction and it was reef safe. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have at least 50 of these that only every come out at night in my display tank. You never see them in the day and they do no damage that I can see.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The angle of yout photo isn't the most helpful for IDing. Need to see the snail shell from the side usually so you can see the shape and angle of the shell.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like a Trochus nail from th purple bands but closer pic would help.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the shell a cone shape like an astrea or trochus? Or is the shell like a common garden snail?

I ask because it looks like either a trochus which is good or a sun dial snail which is bad.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I do believe it is a collinista snail, a harmless algae grazer


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

2nd collonista snails


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

collonista snails - i have a tonne of them and they keep in check and get into the hard to reach spots. algae grazer.

they should be SMALL like tiny, tiny. 

sundial snail is a destructive, but slightly larger similarly looking snail


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Collonista...you might have picked him up here, I have tons...


----------

